# Rewiring car subwoofer for indoor use



## megabrown (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently acquired a 1000w 12" subwoofer from a friend who bought a new one after this one stopped working.

I have managed to fix a loose connection inside the subwoofer's amp itself, so it is now working (I have tested it in my dad's car), but I do not have a car myself.

I wondered about using it inside with my stereo (1000w of bass poweerrrrr) and noticed that the wires going to the amp (live, neutral and earth) are the same as for a mains plug so I considered just wiring them into a mains plug.

Before you scream "NO WAIIIIT!", I have realised that a mains plug is 240v and a car battery is 12v... so what do I do next..?


----------

